# Clexane?



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

I just wondered if anyone has been using Heparin, Clexane or Trental, at all, as I have been advised to use it by the clinic we will be using in the Ukraine?  How long you had it for etc?

Thanks
emps
x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi,
I used Clexane for 2 weeks following my E/T on 4th ICSI. The needles are tiny on the pre-loaded syringes, and if you pinch a bit of tummmy before you inject you won't actually feel it, just be aware that you will be covered in bruises however carefully you inject. After 2 weeks I loooked like I'd been in a major RTA, or just done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!!!! Also ask your GP to prescribe it 'cos it's a blood thinner (which is also used during tx) your GP can prescribe it for you.

best of luck with your next cycle,

Deborah
xxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Deborah,

Thank you for your reply, ouch sorry to hear about the bruising though you poor thing.  I am sorry to see your mc , have you any thoughts what you might do next?

The Doctor in the Ukraine has said it will be used from Day one of the cycle, I was wondering if this is this usual having never used it before?

emps
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I will be using Clexane from my next +ive HPT - assuming that ever happens!
I tried it, along with 150mg aspirin, with my last PG, but sadly it didn't save my baby - however, my feeling was that we started it too late - from when the heartbeat was seen - hence why it will be as soon as I get a +ive next time!

HTH

Tamsin
x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tasmin,

I think you always think what if I had done it differently, our last treatment was the worst from a clinic in all the 11 years of tx, which doesn't help when you put every last ounce of effort in yourself.

Well good luck with your next cycle and I hope it works out well for you.    

emps
x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

I started clexane on the day of EC and carried on after we got our BFP, I think I am on it until week 12 of pg. I have been very lucky and only had a few bruises.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

WTBAM,

Well congratulations on your wonderful news and good luck for a very smooth 9 months! 

  

And thank you for replying about the clexane!

emps
x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Emps   xxx


----------

